# disque dur interne travaille sans arret



## pdl (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

depuis quelques semaines le disque dur interne de mon Imac i5 27" travaille pratiquement sans arrêt. Rien de spécial du coté du moniteur d'activité. Pourtant le DD tourne tres souvent à fond : le son d'accès disque est indéniable, je l'entends clairement comme si il était en pleine écriture ou lecture intensive.

J'ai 4 Go de RAM et daprès ce que je vois dans le moniteur, je ne suis pas au taquet ...
Coté disque j'ai 500 Go de libres ...
Je fais des sauvegardes automatiques avec Time Machine sur un disque externe : j'ai essayé de le débrancher pour tester. Le problème perdure.

De ce fait je suis régulièrement ralenti dans mon travaille, même sur des opérations simples (surf, navigation dans les fichiers sur le DD, lancement de programmes basiques...) et j'ai régulièrement le petit arc-en-ciel qui se pointe pour me faire patienter ...Je ne pense pas que ça soit lié au lancement d'un programme en particulier puisque j'observe le phénomène dès l'ouverture (qui est aussi beaucoup plus longue.)

Après avoir essayé les réparations de l'utilitaire de disque, les nettoyage et les utilitaires ONYX sans succès, je suis un peu désespéré.

Quelqu'un aurait-il observé ce même genre de problèmes ?
Est ce que vous auriez une idée, une piste ?
Merci pour votre aide...
François


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut être un problème avec Spotlight : pour forcer la réindexation de l'index, lire ici.


----------



## pdl (20 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peut être un problème avec Spotlight : pour forcer la réindexation de l'index, lire ici.



Hello Sly54 !
merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
Malheureusement j'ai testé la réindexation mais ça ne change rien ! ((
Si tu as une autre piste ...?
je deviens fou avec ce DD qui ne cesse de tourner !
merci beaucoup
françois


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2011)

Il faudrait que tu jettes un coup d'oeil avec le Moniteur d'activité : regarde à la fois l'activité disque (tu devrais avoir du débit en lecture / écriture) et regarde en même temps les processus qui tournent (en choisissant "toutes les opérations") afin d'identifier (si possible) le processus responsable des accés disque.


----------



## pdl (24 Septembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu jettes un coup d'oeil avec le Moniteur d'activité : regarde à la fois l'activité disque (tu devrais avoir du débit en lecture / écriture) et regarde en même temps les processus qui tournent (en choisissant "toutes les opérations") afin d'identifier (si possible) le processus responsable des accés disque.




Hello Sly54 ! désolé pour ce retour tardif ...
encore merci pour ton aide !
Une fois dans le moniteur, peux tu me dire comment je peux déceler les processus qui pourraient être liés directement à l'activité anormale de mon disque ? Est ce que tu peux m'éclairer ?
merci !


----------



## Sly54 (24 Septembre 2011)

Je ne les connais pas : mais regarde les processus tant que tu n'as pas lancé d'applications.
Regarde ceux qui consomment de la ressource processeur.
Et ensuite regarde les processus ici : http://triviaware.com/macprocess/all


----------



## thicra (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis le temps peut être que tu as résolu ton problème mais moi j'ai le même depuis au moins 6 mois et je sèche...Ce problème n'existait pas avant (mon IMAc 21 p a 2 ans et 3 mois)
J'ai acheté un nettoyeur CleanMymac, j'ai essayé un anti virus puis J'ai même réinstallé mon mac complètement après effacement complet du disque et rien n'y fait.
J'ai toujours des salves d'accès DD de quelques à plusieurs dizaines de seconde avec pour conséquence fréquente un arrêt de la musique sous Itunes ou le sablier sous d'autres applis.
Quand je regarde le moniteur dique je vois bien des accès mais je ne sais pas qui les fait.
je n'arrive pas à trouver des processus particuliers...
J'ai moi aussi 4 GB RAM et plus de 500 GO libres sur le DD
C'est vraiment grave car j'aime bien écouter de la musique et que ca coupe souvent.
Je fais aussi de la musique sous Garage Band et que bien sur ca bloque de temps en temps
A noter que le fait d'avoir bloqué les accès entrants avec le pare feu ne change rien.
Et ce ne doit pas être un problème hard car j'ai windows sur une partition bootcamp et que je n'ai pas de pb avec windows, un comble
Donc comme je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'informatique, si tu as trouvé une solution ou quelqu'un d'autre en a une, je suis preneur
Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2012)

thicra a dit:


> je n'arrive pas à trouver des processus particuliers...


Regarde le / les processus qui prendraient plus de 100% du processeur; note les et cherche leur correspondance dans le lien que j'ai posté ci dessus.


----------



## thicra (17 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ton aide mais quand ca se produit tous les processus sont a moins de 2 % du processeur!
Donc ce n'est pas le pb. Une autre idée?
Pour info le graphique activité disque montre plein de pics d'ecritures et de lecture.
Y a t-il un moyen de tracer quel programme ou processus accede au disque ??


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2012)

thicra a dit:


> Pour info le graphique activité disque montre plein de pics d'ecritures et de lecture.
> Y a t-il un moyen de tracer quel programme ou processus accede au disque ??



Il y a bien le processus cp qui gère les écritures sur le disque (cf ce fil).


----------



## ChDUP (21 Juin 2016)

déterrage car j'ai le même type de souci.
disque dur qui bosse en permanence depuis des semaines / mois sur un iMac mi-2010
Je ne vois rien qui saute aux yeux dans le moniteur d'activité,ça tourne tout à -de 3% de cpu sauf firefox mais le disque continue de travailler avec firefox éteint.
Le lien de Sly54 pour le fil du processus cp est HS.

que puis-je donc faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2016)

As tu essayé de réindexer la base Spotlight : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201716 ?


----------



## ChDUP (21 Juin 2016)

oui, comme tu l'avais suggéré
mais ça n'a rien changé.

Entre temps, je me suis pris DiskWarrior.
En voulant lancer un test harware, il m'indique qu'il ne peut pas car :
_"The hard drive's built-in temperature sensor indicates an above normal temperature of 136.4 F (58 C), this might indicate a failure or pending failure that could result in loss of data."_
Ce qui ne sent pas bon.
Mais est-ce une cause ou une conséquence ?
Il peut aussi chauffer justement parce qu'il bosse en permanence.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2016)

Tu peux relancer DiskWarrior juste après avoir démarré ta machine le matin : tu élimines ce problème de "surchauffe" due à sa rotation permanente.
Maintenant, fais quand même attention à tes données et sauvegarde les d'urgence…


----------



## PO_ (22 Juin 2016)

Pour la température, ça pourrait aussi être un problème au niveau de la sonde thermique du disque dur, non ?

Mais c'est certain qu'il faut être prudent avec les données (comme toujours).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2016)

Un mi-2010.

Cette génération de machines (ainsi que la précédente et la suivante) a fait l'objet d'un rappel pour changement de DD Seagate 1 To. Symptôme : le DD n'arrêtait pas de gratter. Ce programme SAV est aujourd'hui achevé.

C'était sans doute la source des problèmes évoqués à l'époque dans ce fil.


----------



## ChDUP (23 Juin 2016)

arf dommage pour moi
Je suis en train de changer de machine.
Une fois que je serai passé sur l'autre, je formate celui-ci et je verrai si le problème est persistant.


----------



## Bellilois (30 Octobre 2017)

Mon HD travaille sans arrêt même sans activité de ma part.
Solution que j'ai trouvé en observant Moniteur d'activité.
Sur iMac 27' Mac Os Sierra 10.12.6
Aller dans *Application*
Ouvrir *Utilitaire*
Ouvrir *Moniteur d'activité*
Cliquer sur *Processeur* (haut à gauche)
Cliquer sur la ligne *MRT*
Cliquer sur le menu déroulant *Présentation*
Cliquer sur *Quitter l'opération*
Aussitôt le disque arrête de travailler. On peut le voir dans la petite fenêtre, la courbe d'activité du processeur tombe à zéro !
MRT est une application de recherche systématique de Malwares (sortes de virus) dans toutes les mémoires.
Il est bon de traiter son ordi avec ONYX (balai) tous les mois pour éliminer ces Malwares ou d'installer un antivirus comme AVAST qui travaille de façon assez discrète.


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2017)

Bellilois a dit:


> un antivirus comme AVAST qui travaille de façon assez discrète.


Très mauvaise idée justement, car ce logiciel travaille justement en tâche de fond, générant des problèmes. Si tu fais une petite rechercher ciblée sur Avast, tu vas avoir une sacrée surprise.

Ton conseil est à déconseiller, il vaut mieux utiliser un logiciel comme *Malwarebytes* que l'on lance de temps en temps, voire qu'en cas de problème et ça suffira largement. 

Et en bonus, un peu de lecture sur MRT dans cette réponse #7.


----------

